# Getting back in TKD



## TeamCaptain (May 26, 2011)

OK so if you saw my intro you know I started Tae Kwon Do when I was 6 and I became a black belt when I was 11 and I quit when I was 12. I am now 18 and I am considering trying to get back into TKD. Well since I have been out for a while I will defiantly have to re learn a lot of stuff like forms, combinations, and sparing. Also I am not as flexible as I use to be and can not do the splits anymore. So if I go back to my old TKD studio would I have to start over as a white belt or would I be able to stay as a black belt as long as I go to the lower belt classes and re learn everything again? Also what kind of stuff can I do to get back into shape. For the past few years I have been weight lifting but nothing really flexible.

ps- I have had people think I did not really "earn" the belt if I got it by age 11 but it took me about 5 years to get it. Also I did not pass all the tests on my first try and I had to retake some of them when I proceeded through the belts. So my studio was not just "handing them out".


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2011)

TeamCaptain said:


> OK so if you saw my intro you know I started Tae Kwon Do when I was 6 and I became a black belt when I was 11 and I quit when I was 12. I am now 18 and I am considering trying to get back into TKD. Well since I have been out for a while I will defiantly have to re learn a lot of stuff like forms, combinations, and sparing. Also I am not as flexible as I use to be and can not do the splits anymore. So if I go back to my old TKD studio would I have to start over as a white belt or would I be able to stay as a black belt as long as I go to the lower belt classes and re learn everything again? Also what kind of stuff can I do to get back into shape. For the past few years I have been weight lifting but nothing really flexible.
> 
> ps- I have had people think I did not really "earn" the belt if I got it by age 11 but it took me about 5 years to get it. Also I did not pass all the tests on my first try and I had to retake some of them when I proceeded through the belts. So my studio was not just "handing them out".


 
I feel your pain, I started studying TKD about 2 and half years ago after a 17 year layoff and it was certainly rough going at first.  I had no flexibility like I used to and had problems with balance and everything else you could think off, but I took it slow and steady and it is slowly coming back to me although I doubt that I'll be doing anymore full splits LOL.  I say just enjoy being back in it and it'll all come back to you.  As far as starting over, I wouldn't think you would have to if it's through you're old studio.  I would think that you'd have to refresh yourself on the lower ranking material before you'll be able to be promoted, but again I can't see them starting you over as a white belt.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 27, 2011)

Whether or not you "have" to start over is a decision for your Master. But you should think things through before you even ask him.
Do you think that you deserve a BB right now?
I returned to TKD after a 25 year layoff. I'd been a 3rd dan before I quit (quitting, and the ex-wife that encouraged me to quit are the two biggest mistakes of my life). 
When I returned, I was given the option of returning with my former rank. I chose not to, because I didn't know the forms (I'm in a Moo Duk Kwan school now, using the Palgwe and Taeguk poomse, and had learned the Chang Hon forms originally - and don't remember most of the Chang Hon forms anyway), nor could I perform at that level after my layoff. I started over as a white belt. I've progressed more rapidly than is the norm, reaching Cho Dan Bo after 22 months, but I felt then, and still feel, that starting over was the right thing to do.
So ask yourself. Do you deserve to wear a Black Belt after your layoff?
If your honest answer is yes, then, and only then, should you discuss it with your Master.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 31, 2011)

TeamCaptain - read Dirty Dog's post, then work it out with your teacher.  You should be able to recall forms fairly quickly.  Doing them right again will take time.  You might prefer to wear a lower belt than to wear a black belt and have people see you doing poorly.  Or not.  You can wear the black belt (my suggestion) and explain why you are relearning before progressing.  It might give some 2nd thoughts before they quit.  All up to you and your teacher.  At your age, there is no reason you shouldn't regain your former flexibility unless there is a health reason.  It will take time however.

Dirty Dog - Nice to hear there are still Moo Duk Kwan schools out there.  I studied it very briefly (about 2 months) until the instructor had to quit teaching.  It seemed like a very practical art.


----------

